# can anubias regrow from leaves?



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

I am not certain why my anubias are rotting. I did not have them planted with the rhizomes buried. The most recent two to rot, one was tied to a small rock and one had just the roots wedged under a rock. In both, the rhizomes rotted so there was none left. These are fairly newly planted anubias (~1 month or so) so I guess its part of a learning curve with a new tank- but very disappointing nonetheless 

The leaves, however, look good where they rotted off of the rhizome. If I trim off the rotted ends and put them in water, will they regrow into anubias plants? Is there anything else I can do to save my anubias?

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never seen Anubias spp. grow from just the leaves, so perhaps someone else can chime in on this point.

However, I know that even a leafless Anubias rhizome can still put out new leaves. Given your Anubias and how you described it, there doesn't seem to be a problem with how you planted it. 

Unfortunately, Anubias rhizome rot is quite bad; I would cut off the affected areas immediately to make sure it doesn't spread, or you might end up losing the entire plant.


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, both rhizomes were rotted pretty much to no return. That's why I was asking about the leaves. Looks like I may have lost the plants... :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Same thing happened to me. I had it tied to driftwood and all the leaves rotted off the rhizome and floated around the tank. The leaves looked fine but I lost the whole plant.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

I have two leaves what i cut down from my anubias tied down and some tiny tiny roots showing....and one leave turning yellow at the end with no roots at all


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what are your tank parameters? lights, nutrients, temp?


----------

